
EFF Pioneer Awards Speeches: William Gibson, Danah Boyd, Adam Savage, Cindy Cohn - dannyobrien
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2019/09/effs-2019-pioneer-awards-winner-remarks-and-speeches
======
dannyobrien
In particular, this was where danah boyd gave her "Great Reckoning" speech,
drawing from her personal experiences at the MIT Media Lab:
[https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2019/09/effs-2019-pioneer-
awar...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2019/09/effs-2019-pioneer-awards-
winner-remarks-and-speeches#danah)

